# cardboard box



## seitt

Hi

What do you call a cardboard box, e.g. of the kind used to pack one's belongings when one is moving house?

"Karton kutusu" - or simply "karton" on its own? Or something else again?

Best

Simon


----------



## spiraxo

Hi

_Karton kutu_, _koli kutusu_ -or simply _kutu_, if it is obvious that you are loking for a cardboard box.
http://img1.loadtr.com/b-474071-Gıda_Ambalajı_Karton_Kutu.jpg


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - 'koli' rings a bell - is it ever used on its own to mean 'parcel'?


----------



## spiraxo

Yes, It means _parcel_.

*TDK
**koli*    Fr. colis _ a._ 1. Posta paketi. 2. İçinde türlü eşya bulunan çeşitli büyüklükte paket:_ “Üst üste yığılmış kutular, açılmamış koliler arasında üstünkörü bir yaşam, geçici ve idareten.” -_E. Şafak.​Güncel Türkçe Sözlük ​ *
WR**parcel* _n_(package) paket, koli _i_​


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - so, if your Turkish wife tells you one morning, "Postacı sana bir şey getirdi," is it correct and natural Turkish to ask her, "Mektup mu koli mi?"?


----------



## spiraxo

> .. if your Turkish wife tells you one morning, "Postacı  sana bir şey getirdi," is it correct and natural Turkish to ask her,  "Mektup mu koli mi?"?


Yes, it is correct and natural to ask that way.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all the best!


----------

